# Homemade cooler dividers for Canyon cooler prospector 103



## Jakewhiskey (Aug 5, 2014)

*Photos wont post*

Photos wont post so here are the dimensions

Top 14"
bottom 13.97"
8.6" tall 
.25" Thick

Good luck


----------



## slampe (Apr 18, 2017)

*Divider*

Where/what are you sourcing for materials? HDPE? Same cooler and looking to do the same. Thanks.


----------



## Jakewhiskey (Aug 5, 2014)

slampe said:


> Where/what are you sourcing for materials? HDPE? Same cooler and looking to do the same. Thanks.



A good friend of mine has a company that uses that material in production. I was going to get it from him. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

i made some for my RTIC 145.. US plastics is where i sourced my material. 

https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=36172


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

There are pictures on page 9 on diy gear porn thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I just went to Walmart bought cutting boards there and used the part with the handle cut out on top. Left one full height top the top on the inside of the cooler. Made 9" and two 4 3/4" you can kinda see the 9" in this photo. I put half circle holes on the bottom to speed up draining if I need to and notched the bottom corners also. Mine fit so tight (no gaps) the cooler took forever to drain.


----------



## Jakewhiskey (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I just went to Walmart bought cutting boards there and used the part with the handle cut out on top. Left one full height top the top on the inside of the cooler. Made 9" and two 4 3/4" you can kinda see the 9" in this photo. I put half circle holes on the bottom to speed up draining if I need to and notched the bottom corners also. Mine fit so tight (no gaps) the cooler took forever to drain.


Great tips Bighorn! Id love to see pics of the dividers without the bottles in the cooler. I had wondered if the dividers would interfere with drainage. Thanks


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

Did the exact same thing with a cutting board that came with a kitchen sink!


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Another good source for the cutting boards is a restaurant supply store. The material is relatively easy to cut to fit your cooler. Way less expensive than buying the ones that Yeti tries to sell and are custom just for you.


----------



## Jakewhiskey (Aug 5, 2014)

My friend shop was out of the material, but Good news!! 
I Found a local supplier for HDPE. 

http://www.plasticareinc.com/ . 

They were very inexpensive also. Enough material for 3 dividers (so I have a spare) for $15.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool pic !


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Milk crates are 13x13x10...
If you put little tabs on the edge they fit great in the basket tracks on bigger coolers and tend to be a bit deeper than the cooler specific baskets. Or they fit nicely in the base of the cooler and create dividers that are independent storage devices.


----------



## Jakewhiskey (Aug 5, 2014)

Post pics of the milk crate idea! Sounds really useful.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

​


Jakewhiskey said:


> Post pics of the milk crate idea! Sounds really useful.


Pics in my Engel's 150+/-? Interior dimensions are pretty close to most of the similar sized coolers. I don't have fancy materials working skills so those tabs are just little squares of craft plywood I had lying around glued to the top with a deck screw holding them on. If you have skills you could probably weld plastic tabs or fancy brackets to the crate. 

I make my own block ice to fit perfectly along the bottom and half gallon cartons fit perfectly in between the crates. If I need a little more ice but need a dry crate I line the bottom of one with [almost] frozen beer and pour bag ice in to fill all the cracks so dry things can be elevated.

This was a divider thread so the way I stumbled on this idea was I previously had a crappy Igloo that I made a divider for but I didn't like where the slot for it was so I just dropped the milk crate in and it created two dividers that I could shift around. 
I also hoard milk crates so...


----------

